# New Breeding Buck from 2 Bit Boer Ranch!



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

We were BEYOND fortunate to find a little Craiglist ad early this summer advertising this buck.

Without a big sob story - the owner had suffered a back injury which prevented him from trimming hooves. In addition, the buck was housed in a 8'x4' stall nearly full time. After a long summer of putting weight on this buck, treating mites, letting him graze an acre pasture daily, and nearly correcting his feet - we are proud to introduce 2BBT Full Postage! His sire is the 2008 National Grand Champion FB buck ANR Wide Load (http://www.2bitboer.com/Pages/Goats/BoerGoatBucks.asp?pid=3&f=BS&fbid=1&fsid=2) his dam is an SA doe. I just about fainted when I found out his pedigree after a chance response to the ad. I could tell the buck had a great head on him and must have been well bred, but he looked like hell. The owner just really wanted someone to take him that could fix his feet.

He still has weight to gain, but we are putting him to work breeding in late October. Here are some natural photos of him. So excited to have found these genetics in New England!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He looks great! Very strong looking male.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

nice boy there - lots of bulk


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!! LOVE that head. Sounds like a super cool pedigree too! It's amazing to watch animals bloom with extra weight.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

He looks so strong and nice, you did great fixing him up! I bet he is so happy now getting out of that stall. What a cool find!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you all  I am pretty darn smitten with him. He was a big jerk the first time we met him, before it was revealed what small housing he was kept in. There was a window in his stall that he stood to watch out of daily covered in boogers. The guy said he watched out that window all day long. Now he knows the bliss of butt scratches and has learned to respect my space.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Katey he looks real good you have done a fantastic job getting him into condition!
Do you have a before pic?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow he looks nice. Great job getting him turned around I am sure he is so much happier.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Katey he looks real good you have done a fantastic job getting him into condition!
> Do you have a before pic?


A few photos from June when we purchased him


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

HUGE improvement! Has he had BoSe?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

nancy d said:


> HUGE improvement! Has he had BoSe?


No, we are trying MultiMin 90 for thr first time this year after doing a liver analysis from our herd. Hopefully that will put the finishing touches on him (and get the pasterns the rest of the way up that hoof trimming couldn't)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's very handsome! So sad about his previous owner, but thank goodness you got him, he's looking great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad he is with you now, you are doing a great job with him.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...he did need hoof work...looking good!


----------

